# Well-made winter coat reccomendations



## TempusFazool (Apr 29, 2014)

Looking for a well-made winter coat. Prefer US or European made but at the end of the day, as long as its well made, keeps me warm, and looks good-it doesnt matter.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

more info, please.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

You can’t go wrong with North Face, Patagonia, Mountain Hardwear or Prana


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

City74 said:


> You can't go wrong with North Face, Patagonia, Mountain Hardwear or Prana


Unfortunately here in the Uk north face has a bad image as a lot of undesirable youths took to the brand thus giving it a reputation of a chav/thug image much like stone island only easier accessible to the masses as it's much cheaper. RAB jackets have great thermal properties I've got two of their down jackets I would be lost without the microlight for chilly evenings or afternoon walks in spring/autumn and the infinity endurance for winter and when it's freezing


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

John Patridge hand made in England and somehow not a rip off.

https://www.johnpartridge.com/

I have some that are 15 years old and they are great if you don't mind waxed jackets.


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Personally I recommend 'Boutique England'.

Items in Boutique England store on eBay !

Excellent jackets, and I got a box of chocs and a leather billfold as a nice surprise. And definitely, definitely, 'Made in England'.


----------



## Martinhall (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm from Sweden and the winters can be quite harsh here. Canda goose parkas are considered pretty much as "The Jacket" for winter here. The quality is good and it really keeps one warm.


----------



## jester0723 (Feb 4, 2014)

Obligatory Canada goose recommendation. It looks great and is very warm - being able to wear it over a button down shirt in 20 degree weather without layers is amazing. 

The only con is the image, which you can largely mitigate by taking off the removable fur hood thing. Not sure if this counts but it’s also not comfortable to wear if the temperature is above freezing because it’s so warm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheHans (May 16, 2015)

+1 for Patagonia. I have the basic Nano hooded jacket and can take it down to below freezing without layers. Company does some great environmental work too, if that matters to you. Construction and build quality are excellent.


----------



## tk53 (Jul 21, 2016)

I've been real happy with the quality of my Filson jacket. I'd recommend checking out some of their heavier products for the winter.


----------



## bwvan (Dec 20, 2016)

Filson Double Mackinaw Cruiser


----------



## Mike Kilo Niner (Jan 7, 2018)

For more formal attire, I have yet to find better than Brooks Brothers Brookstorm. Classic wool coats, absolutely windproof. You'd be amazed what a little eBay searching can uncover...


----------



## jgibbs3 (Aug 8, 2016)

Check out Nau. I've had two down filled from them and love them. Styling is slightly more dressy than the outdoorsy brands but just as warm in my opinion. Also love that they don't plaster logos anywhere on their clothing.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/119...12-26-593-504714-506673&feat=506673-GN3&csp=f

Only wear this when my Ski jacket is not warm enough, usually below 20F degrees outside.


----------



## atdegs (Apr 6, 2017)

Columbia, Mountain Hardware, and Prana, among others, are all the same company. They all make great stuff, although there's more variation on quality in the Columbia line.



City74 said:


> You can't go wrong with North Face, Patagonia, Mountain Hardwear or Prana


----------



## bmdaia (Aug 14, 2015)

Carhartt if you’re not into Cadillacs or Polo. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NyCSnEaK (Nov 21, 2008)

I use my North Face Venesborg. Cuts out the wind completely and keeps your core warm. Been wearing it for 3 winters now and can honestly say the best winter coat I’ve worn. 

My other coat is the Stormy Kromer Mackinaw. Not as good as the Venesborg, but with layering it’s great. US made and top quality. I also have a SK outfitter vest and that’s great as well.


----------



## rtsaintly (Sep 1, 2011)

Couple of ideas:
Uniformes Generale: I bought a down filled jacket from this UK outift. Shipped to USA no issues and top customer service. Gets me through Midwest winters. 
https://www.uniformesgenerale.com

Iron & Resin: Really happy with a work/chore jacket from these. Needs to be layered for super cold weather but excellent daily wearer. 
https://ironandresin.com/collections/outerwear

Fjallraven: had a couple of bits before. Very well made and warm, albeit made in china. Can be found in moosejaw etc. If you prefer shop bought. 
https://www.moosejaw.com/moosejaw/s...yId=35556&orderBy=9&urlLangId=-1#addedFilters

Barbour: can't recommend highly enough. Pricey in the USA but keep an eye out for sales. 
https://m.orvis.com/category/barbou...CROcEVwHgXp5_MEzFU65pI0qRoCZCMQAvD_BwE#search


----------



## big_slacker (Jun 26, 2011)

I live in the US, PacNW and am a mountain guy. I'm a big fan of North Face despite it sounds like some baggage elsewhere and here in the states yuppie image. Regardless they make good stuff that performs in it's intended 

Patagonia, Columbia and Arc'teryx as well. Note that these are all outdoor style. If you want dressier I can't help.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm thinking winter coat you mean casual or worn with a suit.
If it's the latter my recommendation would be an Aquascutum in a navy or black. Currently my wardrobe has one in a multi color pattern. If it's the former the wardrobe has 3 Patagonias and they have held up excellently over the years.


----------



## ZIPPER79 (Jan 23, 2008)

I would recommend the brand - AQUASCUTUM. It's from England and the name means watershield. I have owned 3 from them, an overcoat, a raincoat, and a topcoat. All have Royal Warrants from the Crown.



TempusFazool said:


> Looking for a well-made winter coat. Prefer US or European made but at the end of the day, as long as its well made, keeps me warm, and looks good-it doesnt matter.


----------



## MIsparty (Feb 3, 2018)

north face is decent, but I prefer my mountain hardware. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchHound007 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have two Columbia winter jackets that I bought almost 20 years ago that are still going strong. I've put them through hell and back and they are tough as nails. The zipper on one is finally starting to show signs of wear. That's probably what will cause me to get rid of it when it finally breaks.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

TempusFazool said:


> Looking for a well-made winter coat. Prefer US or European made but at the end of the day, as long as its well made, keeps me warm, and looks good-it doesnt matter.


If you're still in the market for a winter coat, there is a company called American Trench there in suburban Philadelphia that has some awesome well-made products that are made here in the U.S. (I think most of their stuff is made in northern NJ). I got their peacoat a couple months ago and have been more than happy with it. It's kept me very warm most of this winter, and combined with a sweater and Viyella-shirt has worked great even when the temps were down in the single digits.

I have some socks and other products from American Trench and have always been pleased with their quality... pleased enough that I ordered a trench coat from them yesterday.

I noticed that they also sell a snorkel parka - I have an N3B snorkel parka from Spiewak that was made in the USA that is toasty warm even on those days when it reached -20ºf these past few winters and I would imagine that theirs is pretty warm as well (I don't think Spiewak manufactures an N3B anymore).

I also have a Gloverall Duffle Coat that works great with casual clothes and also fits well over a suit or sportcoat. Made in the U.K., great quality, and a style that hasn't changed in decades - it's hard to go wrong.


----------



## Relo60 (Jun 14, 2015)

Love my Columbia Jackets as well my Barbours. 

The one winter jacket I want is Canada Goose but it goes for 700 to 1000 dollars (cad). Lifetime warranty. My niece swears by it. She had her first CG long winter jacket dry cleaned. Came back with faded smudges that she couldn't remove. Canada Goose replaced it free of charge.


----------



## DB040 (Oct 5, 2016)

You looking for something dressy or outdoorsy/athletic? I only do the latter.

Arcteryx
Mammut
Norrona
RAB


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

I second those recommendations, and wear RAB and Black Diamond myself. My favorite is the RAB Nebula hooded jacket, which uses synthetic insulation instead of goose down. It's just as warm as down without hurting any animals in the manufacturing process, which is important to all of us whom are vegans.


----------



## B79 (Apr 27, 2014)

OP,

what price range are you thinking?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

use a cloak


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

You're funny


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

funny how?


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Instead of recommending an actual brand or model of a coat or jacket, you suggested a cloak. That's kinda funny.


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

am I here to amuse you?


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

I think to amuse yourself, no?


----------



## taike (Mar 7, 2014)

no


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

Your loss


----------



## Paulo 8135 (Mar 29, 2012)

Trespass make good ski gear.


----------



## Drewkeys (Aug 23, 2017)

Have a north face thermoball that is extremely thin, but works very well. It also folds up into it's own pocket and zips up which is very handy as I travel a lot.


----------



## KrabbyKakes (May 30, 2015)

I’d recommend a surplus Navy peacoat. I was just in Boston during their last Nor’easter and was toasty warm wearing that through the storm. Plus they look good.

You can get old issued surplus jackets for about $100. I’m sure you could get new ones for more if you’d prefer that.

If you want a more technical layer than my Patagonia Nano Puff is amazing. I wear it anywhere from 65 to 25 degree weather with nothing but a t shirt under. Plus it weighs next to nothing.


----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)

Canada goose only way to go, so warm and the last for years


----------



## Ericsmith89 (Nov 25, 2016)

My north face has the detachable rain coat so its like a 3 in 1. Wear the sweater, the rain coat or both as a winter coat. Has like pullies to make everything snug as youd like it. Best coat Ive had. 5 years old still rocking it. Like 400 bucks new. I bought used off ebay for 250 5 years ago


----------



## Ra-Horakhty (May 13, 2016)

Canada goose. Pretty expensive but you can feel a difference above the Eddie Bauer’s I prefer to wear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchology101 (Feb 26, 2016)

If you want to go the peacoat route, billy Reid is incredible.


----------



## Cmaster03 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mike Kilo Niner said:


> For more formal attire, I have yet to find better than Brooks Brothers Brookstorm. Classic wool coats, absolutely windproof. *You'd be amazed what a little eBay searching can uncover*...


This is so true. A few years ago I found a like new Brooks Brothers, all-cotton, made in England fawn color raincoat with liner that they literally don't make any more on eBay for about a hundred bucks. It would probably run about a grand today. It's my go-to winter and raincoat for business unless it's really cold; then break out a wool overcoat.

Interesting thread. I'll have to bookmark this and come back and surf some of the names and models mentioned.


----------



## rwbenjey (Mar 26, 2011)

I've been sticking with J. Crew or Banana Republic for topcoats/peacoats. Lately, both have been using fabric from some very nice European mills (especially J. Crew).


----------



## MissAD (Mar 15, 2018)

Try Outdoor research.
very tried and tested brand.

I have a CG, not bad, My Patagonia is really a better quality coat but nothing beats the Outdoor research


----------



## Tonystix (Nov 9, 2017)

RAB is a quality brand.


----------



## Big Vern (Mar 14, 2018)

Have a look at 
Aero leather Jackets, horsehide, steerhide

Best leather jackets in the world bar none! Bold statement I know, but you have to own one to appreciate it.
I have the Barnstormer in Heavy Hide and a Highwayman in medium weight Horse Hide.


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

Ra-Horakhty said:


> Canada goose. Pretty expensive but you can feel a difference above the Eddie Bauer's I prefer to wear.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


CG is only really good if you're below freezing IMO. The technology in the jackets isn't particularly suited to wet at all.

My go to is Arcteryx. Across their various lines they have everything from technical to lunch off Wall St.


----------



## k1985 (Jan 20, 2018)

Being Canadian... I have to of course go with Canada Goose. Super warm, but they almost have that Rolex connotation to them a little bit now. Ah well, end of the day, it’s a well made coat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Medusa (Feb 6, 2010)

I think the Alpha B7 is one of the most well made and best looking winter coats.


----------



## TheWalrus (Mar 16, 2009)

I doubt the OP is still looking but, my two cents.

I own a Canada Goose Parka - the "Banff", if I recall the name correctly. Fantastic coat. But, likely not what someone on the British Isles wants to go with. Frankly I stop wearing mine when the weather arms up beyond -10C. It's just SO warm. Now that I live on Vancouver Island, its relegated to use when I travel to the rest of Canada in the winter.

Patagonia, on the other hand, makes a fantastic product that's probably better suited to wet, temperate, climates. And their repair / replace policy is second to none. My wife bought one of their rain jackets. Slammed the door on the zipper a year after buying it, and they fixed it free of charge. Amazing. High quality clothes. Great customer service. And really useful, nice, designs.


----------



## vincentle7914 (Jun 27, 2017)

i decied canada goose it's really comfortable


----------



## safwan44 (Mar 15, 2018)

My Eddie Bauer Parka never fails me in the frigid Chicago winters.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NoSympathy (Jul 1, 2017)

Recently strayed away from North Face and have been buying more Patagonia, Eddie Bauer and Arcteryx. Can't go wrong with Patagonia or Arcteryx.


----------



## Matthall (Dec 14, 2015)

Save the Duck 100%. 1. the quality and 2. two fingers up the shocking fur industry.


----------



## jojofett (Jun 23, 2018)

Swear to god, my best winter coat is a black US Navy Peacoat


----------



## mt_timepieces (Sep 11, 2018)

Recently moved to Florida, no more winter coats!

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Grenfell England
Stone Island
Loro Piana (fantastic cashmere outwear)
Moncler
21c

all exceptionally well made, warm and made in low numbers- doubt you'll see many others wearing them


----------



## robmellor (Feb 16, 2006)

Totally agree with image thing, but there is no question they make top quality coats. I have a waists cote that will last for ever.



jester0723 said:


> Obligatory Canada goose recommendation. It looks great and is very warm - being able to wear it over a button down shirt in 20 degree weather without layers is amazing.
> 
> The only con is the image, which you can largely mitigate by taking off the removable fur hood thing. Not sure if this counts but it's also not comfortable to wear if the temperature is above freezing because it's so warm.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arcane Analog (May 28, 2018)

I purchased an Arc'teryx Magnus for this winter. This one is not esignednfor adventure but for every day use. The jacket is very warm, is made of fully waterproof / windproof / breathable GoreTex material and has a great articulating hood. It has kept me warm and dry all winter. Seems quite durable and it has a great cut around the torso. Recommended. 

I have a few other Arc'teryx jackets designed for outdoor adventure and they are bombproof.


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

go to REI and get something from the winter section.


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

I have this Filson Mackinaw coat,

https://www.filson.com/mackinaw-cruiser-alaska-fit.html#sku=11010043-fco-000000353

It is unlined heavy tightly woven wool and very warm. They make one model that is basically double layered everwhere, but here in the deep south USA is not needed. It has honestly been so warm here I have not worn it is several years, but we had reservations at a park up in Oklahoma 3-4 years ago when temps got into low single digits and it felt good. I have quite a few of their vests in various colors and wear them almost daily during the winter if I am to be out. Nice thing about them is the wool is dense enough to stop wind and keep you warm, but if temps warm up they are not hot.


----------



## Watchyadoin (Mar 6, 2013)

Navy pea coat is my personal favorite. Extremely warm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy08 (Feb 28, 2019)

I usually buy Northface, Columbia, and now considering a Canada goose


----------



## Woolrich (Jan 18, 2019)

+1 for Canada goose. I’ve had mine for years and it’s always kept me warm. 

Only thing warmer than my goose is my woolrich. Also a bit heavier and bulky, but definitely does the job.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

Usually for crazy winter I use Moncler as they’re warm and relatively durable 

For transitional winter-spring period,usually I trust arcteryx or haglofs or mont bell products,typically I wear down vest + gore tex jacket over a long sleeve tee/polo shirt


----------



## HerrNano (Apr 29, 2015)

Watchyadoin said:


> Navy pea coat is my personal favorite. Extremely warm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I still have my issued one from 1990. It is really hard to beat for warmth and it is a timeless look.


----------



## sarox42 (Jan 12, 2019)

Moose knuckle. I have mine for 3 years and I don't have anything negative about it. It's just like Canada goose but it's more stylish. 

Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cost&Found (May 5, 2011)

get a loro piana horsey jacket


----------



## ccl127 (Feb 18, 2009)

A like a Barbour with a liner. Rainproof and warm.


----------



## Egsise (Jul 12, 2018)

taike said:


> am I here to amuse you?


I love that movie!

To the topic, I don't own a single winter coat.
If you have one then it's either too hot or cold half of the year(or day), so I just use normal coat and different kind of clothes under it.
Layers and stuff, much easier to finetune the warmth with other clothes. Starting with merino wool etc. thermal underwear.

Greetings from the Arctic Circle, it snowed today whopdifrikkindoo!

ps. if you live in south and just want to impress people just buy the most expensive winter coat you can find, we know what they are.


----------



## 612pab (Oct 5, 2017)

I like the brand Shackleton 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mstrmusic (Dec 8, 2018)

Nau and Aether are up there on my list.


----------



## marcmc (Mar 26, 2013)

I have several warmth ratings of insulated Arc’teryx jackets depending on the temperature.


----------



## SuperOrbital (Sep 21, 2017)

marcmc said:


> I have several warmth ratings of insulated Arc'teryx jackets depending on the temperature.


I had a Firebee parka for a time; that was a very warm jacket. Nowadays I've got a Thorsen for General winter ........ weather.


----------



## jfslater98 (Jul 16, 2012)

LOve my Bogner, super warm down coat.

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## LowIQ (Apr 3, 2019)

ccl127 said:


> A like a Barbour with a liner. Rainproof and warm.











Served for 18 years...

I have to send it in now for repair and rewaxing....the heavy fabric used for it seems not to be on Barbours menue anymore, unfortunately......otherwise I would get this one repaired AND buy a new one....


----------

